# AI during pct questions



## kalibos (Jan 26, 2011)

when using arimidex during a cycle as the AI do you stop taking it before starting pct or run it till the end thoughout the pct?
i've searched through the threads and some say to stop before pct and some say to continue it till the end so which is it?


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 26, 2011)

kalibos said:


> when using arimidex during a cycle as the AI do you stop taking it before starting pct or run it till the end thoughout the pct?
> i've searched through the threads and some say to stop before pct and some say to continue it till the end so which is it?



Arimidex stop before, Aromasin I have ran into PCT before with Nolva.


----------



## MDR (Jan 27, 2011)

Aromasin is fine to run throughout.  More chance of bounce back with Adex, but it can still be run during PCT, along with an A/I.


----------

